# Fecal incontinence



## Shabbygreencat (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,
I am new here, but not new to the condition; 5 years. I am a 63 year old female. I was anorexic in my teens, bulimic for 3 decades, and now a restrictive eater. I believe years of only eating Grapenuts sent a signal to my intestines that they need not function any longer and they stopped. I was treated at a top US hospital, loads of invasive tests and no real diagnosis or treatment, Konsyl,. I begged for help and they put in the sacral nerve implant which worked somewhat until3 months ago. I am constantly feeling general malaise, headaches, and am having accidents unbeknownst to me as they are happening. My sister, an OT, suggested daily enemas, little afraid, but feel theres nothing to lose, well other than excrement! I have terrible stomach aches after an enema of just water. Looking for advice and support.
Thank you!


----------



## Paul Sar (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello Shabbygreencat. I have been know to have some Accidents over the years. About 22 in 36 years, and various times of just barely making it to the bathroom. Is this IBS, or a form of Mild Fecal Incontinence?


----------



## Valentine (Jul 17, 2018)

Please dont use cold water for enemas !


----------

